# 15 Disturbing Facts About the FDA



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

15 Disturbing Facts About the FDA Americans count on the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to regulate food and pharmaceutical items so that only the safest, most effective products hit the market. That???s definitely not the case, as these disturbing facts show. If you???re interested in pursuing a career in the medical field or [...]

*Read More...*


----------

